# Help? Punctured cornea



## CoverTune (Dec 20, 2011)

Hi everyone, I haven't been here in quite some time, not sure if you'll all remember me or not, but I'm in need of a little help.

My mum's pup, Aria, somehow managed to poke a little hole in her cornea so she's on a regime of eye drops every 2 hours round the clock and is not to be outside in the sunlight, which is the real issue at the moment.

Miss Aria weighs only 3lbs and we're wracking our brains trying to think of some way to protect that eye from the sunlight, even if only for short periods when she goes out to potty. My first thought, of course, was to get Doggles, but the nearest place they're available is an hour and a half drive, one way.

If anyone has any ideas, it would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## RedneckCowgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

Are you just looking for something temporary until you can get out there or something instead of the doggles?


----------



## CoverTune (Dec 20, 2011)

Something instead of doggles, since I'm not even sure those will work.


----------



## RedneckCowgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

Its hard with a dog that small. I know with our old dog (lab/dane mix) we just used a Halloween costumes eye patch. Maybe you could cut out a piece of black card stock and find a way to secure it for outside trips. Sorry I'm not much help :tongue: 

Does she have to go outside to potty? Is there a way to enclose an area of the yard with some shade fabric or something so she can be let out to do her business in there?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i was going to suggest an eye patch...

sorry to hear about the cornea....poor baby.

how are you doing? how are your dogs?


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Can you go out with her covering her with a dark umbrella or something?
I've just been through this with Windy the cat and I sympathise. It was a pain enough trying to keep Windy in the dim light, nevermind a dog. 
Are you using those eyedrops that dilate the pupils?


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

I was thinking some sort of eye patch as well, my neighbor uses wee wee training pads for their Chihuahua, just a thought since she is so small an it is just temporary, then she wouldn't have to go outside until she was better. Poor baby hope she heals quick


----------

